# RAI TODAY



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

Just got home from the hospital, from taking the RAI for graves. Daughter and grandson who live with me are staying somewhere else until Sunday. So far I'm just sitting here, letting family know I'm home... it took less than an hour, from patient registration to walking back to my car!

Not sure what to expect the next few days, but hoping for *not too much*!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Grandma Karen said:


> Not sure what to expect the next few days, but hoping for *not too much*!


That was pretty much what I experienced. I hope the same for you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Grandma Karen said:


> Just got home from the hospital, from taking the RAI for graves. Daughter and grandson who live with me are staying somewhere else until Sunday. So far I'm just sitting here, letting family know I'm home... it took less than an hour, from patient registration to walking back to my car!
> 
> Not sure what to expect the next few days, but hoping for *not too much*!


Good for you!!! You might have a Thyroxine "dump" but I hope not. How are you feeling?

Wishing all the best for you! It's time to start a new beginning!


----------



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

Still feeling fine...bit of a sore throat yesterday, but nothing terrible, and could be from the lovely Ohio weather!

I've been on pretty high doses of PTU for two months and the labs from last week had me hypo... I stopped the PTU a week before the RAI and started back yesterday, two pills every eight hours... So hopefully if I do have a dump it won't send me back to super hyper!

I see my endo in a month and will have labs done again....really hope I can get regulated fast and not have to stay hypo long!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Grandma Karen said:


> Still feeling fine...bit of a sore throat yesterday, but nothing terrible, and could be from the lovely Ohio weather!
> 
> I've been on pretty high doses of PTU for two months and the labs from last week had me hypo... I stopped the PTU a week before the RAI and started back yesterday, two pills every eight hours... So hopefully if I do have a dump it won't send me back to super hyper!
> 
> I see my endo in a month and will have labs done again....really hope I can get regulated fast and not have to stay hypo long!


If you are on a low dose of PTU; you should not have a thyrotoxic event. I am from Ohio; what a small world it is!

Sore throat after RAI is the norm. It might help to gargle w/warm salt water and suck on lemon drops to keep the salivary glands open. The latter is a must. I hope someone told you that?


----------



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, read it here about the sour stuff and was stocked up...and lots of water. The sore throat only lasted a few days, and is much better. Yesterday and today have had a bit of nausea and stomach/bathroom issues, but after my thanksgiving dinner those issues have cleared up too! I'd say so far so good!

Yes small world... LOL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Grandma Karen said:


> Yes, read it here about the sour stuff and was stocked up...and lots of water. The sore throat only lasted a few days, and is much better. Yesterday and today have had a bit of nausea and stomach/bathroom issues, but after my thanksgiving dinner those issues have cleared up too! I'd say so far so good!
> 
> Yes small world... LOL


----------

